# [Demande] Avez vous des scripts d'installation ?



## spirit18 (18 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de réaliser une application open source.
Cette application sera une installation de serveur automatisée.
Installation par source pour pouvoir configurer les serveurs à notre guise


je n'ai ni le temps ni les moyens d'installer tous les serveurs connus sont toutes les plateformes unix connues.

Donc j'en appelle à vous. Vous qui pourrez certainement m'aider.

Si vous avez deja installé des serveurs par les sources (au moins les plus connus genre open vpn apache mysql php ruby) 
et si vous avez sauvegarder vos procédures par scripts 

je vous invite à me fournir ces scripts par mail

Merci pour votre contribution,

PS : Bien entendu toutes les signatures des scripts seront consérvées


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

spirit18 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en train de réaliser une application open source.
> Cette application sera une installation de serveur automatisée.
> ...


J'ai rien &#224; te proposer, mais va voir du c&#244;t&#233; de MAMP ou WSXK

WebServerXKit semble avoir disparu de la cirulation :-(


----------



## spirit18 (18 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai rien à te proposer, mais va voir du côté de MAMP ou WSXK
> 
> WebServerXKit semble avoir disparu de la cirulation :-(



Je te remerci de me répondre mais ce que je désire ce n'est pas un serveur Web mais des fichiers de scripts qui automatise les installation de serveur (exime, postfix, apache, php ....)


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

spirit18 a dit:


> Je te remerci de me répondre mais ce que je désire ce n'est pas un serveur Web mais des fichiers de scripts qui automatise les installation de serveur (exime, postfix, apache, php ....)


Ben ouais c'est pour &#231;a que je te dis de regarder du c&#244;t&#233; de WSXK vu que c'&#233;tait ce que &#231;a faisait, mais en fait je viens de penser que &#231;a le faisait via un .pkg, et pas un script.


----------

